# Woody's Update



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

So glad to see Woody and sounds like he is doing wonderfully. Congratulations for all your hard work.

I know this might sound silly, but I have found that Bounce fabric softener sheets to work really good without the perfume smell. I mist a bit of water on the sheet and wipe the dog down with this. Seems to get the "Doggie" smell away. You can always use a good smelling pet conditioner mixed with water and gently mist over him too.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

That's funny! The bounce idea had crossed my mind. I will try it now. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Takasnooze*

Takasnooze

Thank you so much for your great post about Woody-it JUST WARMS MY HEART!IT is amazing what less than a year and all that love can do!!
I just love the picture of Woody in his glasses-he looks extremely intelligent.h
What are his stomach issues-could this be why he starts to smell?
Has Woody ever been to a groomer-I would only go to one that came with great recommendations from people you know.
What does the vet same about the smell. I know that a dog smell is normal.
I've also heard you can bathe a dog too much and then their skin becomes dry, etc.
It is wonderful to hear that Woody is a healthy weight now.

I did a search on Woody-seems he was having stomach problems way back here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iology-breed-standard/99121-eating-grass.html
Did the vet give a definitive diagnosis?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Woody looks great, the picture is so cute.

You must have gotten Woody around the same time as I got my Remy. Remy was underweight too, not as much as Woody- (59/60 lbs)., stomach issues and had to be dewormed several times along with a few stomach meds. 

What is dog food is Wood eating? I tried a variety of dog foods and finally ended up putting him on Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. His stomach issues finally straightened out-basically everything he was eating was going right through him and he wasn't gaining any weight. He just went in for his annual exam and weighed in at 80 lbs-my Vet was very pleased. 

I like the Furminator Shampoo and Conditioner-my Vet Clinic uses this on the dogs they groom. I also have the Furminator Waterless Shampoo which I use at times in between baths. It's got a nice light fragrance. 

I use a combination of Cream rinse mixed with water, spray it on my Roxy when I brush her, again nice light fragrance.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the good ideas. He usually goes to the vet who has a groomer that does a really good job. I have to see what she uses. He goes for his "spa" day every other Friday. 

Woody's stomach issues, as best we can tell, were stress from all the changes in his life, even though they were good changes. He did have a course of medication last July with some anti nausea med also that really seemed to help. May have been flagyl but would have to look it up to be certain. I'm so happy he's doing so well now.

I'm feeding him Iams sensitive naturals, ocean fish and barley. Would like to try something in the same brand just for variety but I think I'll stick with the sure thing for now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Takasnooze*

Takasnooze

It sounds like you are on top of things with Woody. Please give more updates and pictures-he is a BEAUTY, just like Carolina Mom's Remy!

If he is doing well on the food he is on I would keep him on it.
Maybe the vet or groomer can recommend some nice smelling products for the doggy smell. Sounds like Carolina Mom is using some great ones.


----------

